# Mobil 1 extended life oil



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I keep seeing the new mobil extended oil on tv and was wondering what you guys think of it. I use regular mobil 1 in my car but was wondering about this for my girlfreinds truck. Is it to good to be true I know redline says that their oil is changed 7500 miles.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

scrappy said:


> I keep seeing the new mobil extended oil on tv and was wondering what you guys think of it. I use regular mobil 1 in my car but was wondering about this for my girlfreinds truck. Is it to good to be true I know redline says that their oil is changed 7500 miles.



I've always been a big fan of Amsoil in cars I race and beat on. In my daily driver I use whatever they dump in it at the nearest drive through oil place for 15 bucks. :cheers:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

The newer "extended life" versions of Mobil oil seem to habve more boron in them. This stuff is pretty neat. It functions as a friction modifier, cleaner, anti-oxidant, etc ...

I still think this is mostly advertising hype, however. No one who likes his car should go 15,000 miles between changes.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> The newer "extended life" versions of Mobil oil seem to habve more boron in them. This stuff is pretty neat. It functions as a friction modifier, cleaner, anti-oxidant, etc ...
> 
> I still think this is mostly advertising hype, however. No one who likes his car should go 15,000 miles between changes.




theres nothing wrong with not changing the oil til 15K as oil will last techincally forever its the lost of effective chemicals that prevent the oil becoming a sludge from carbon and its lost of sealers that maintain the engine seals, if a oil has timed released chemical that release at different points of the 15K then the oil will still be effective and safe to use


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

MagicPie said:


> theres nothing wrong with not changing the oil til 15K as oil will last techincally forever its the lost of effective chemicals that prevent the oil becoming a sludge from carbon and its lost of sealers that maintain the engine seals, if a oil has timed released chemical that release at different points of the 15K then the oil will still be effective and safe to use


You are picking the wrong guy to debate oil consistancy issues with.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

and i call this debate to order, on the "oil will not last forever" side is Mark, on the other (oil will last forever) we have MagicPie, lets please begin, and please be kind and respectful of the others views :thumbup:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> and i called this debate to order, on the "oil will not last forever" side is Mark, on the other (oil will last forever) we have MagicPie, lets please begin, and please be kind and respectful of the others views :thumbup:


hells no! yo mamma so fat...er somethin'

anyway, oil would last forever if it was in sealed/airtight conditions...but an engine just isn't like that. you've got all sorts of contaminants, namely blow by, that will continuously add contaminants to the oil. eventually the oil can't liquify it anymore and the contaminants will start to condense making the oil gritty. sand paper aint a lubricant boyo.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Expect to pay $6.49 for a quart I accidentally grabbed it off the shelf instead of the regular $4.99 I always get. I thought they just changed the package. You don't have to believe that 7,500 mile thing. It depends a lot on how you drive your car... if you're beating on it just stick with what the book says and change your oil every 3,000 miles. I don't know who sets these changing oil limits but there's a lot of factors you'll want to consider. The vendor will say a lot of stuff ... you don't have to believe it all. I actually bought the more expensive stuff but I'll swap back to regular on my next oil change.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Just stick with ye ol' 30wt.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well I wasnt thinking of going 15000 maybe 7500 but more than likely the 5000 one was what I was looking at. When I bought my nissan they said to change it every 3750 but I still change it at 3000. Ill probally just stick regular mobil in all of our cars and trucks.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

scrappy said:


> Well I wasnt thinking of going 15000 maybe 7500 but more than likely the 5000 one was what I was looking at. When I bought my nissan they said to change it every 3750 but I still change it at 3000. Ill probally just stick regular mobil in all of our cars and trucks.


filters are only good for 6000 miles anyway...so going 15000 is exceeding the life of the filter, which is bad.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Mark said:


> You are picking the wrong guy to debate oil consistancy issues with.


Am not one who can argue greatly as I have limited knowledge on oils and myself change oil quite often. 
I still believe that a oil containing cleaning agents that can last 15K miles and the car is fairly new the contaminents will be few and the oil chemicals will prevent the grouping of the few contaminents there are. most newer cars have oem filters that prevent the back flow of the dirty oil back into the clean supply. Tavel made a good point on the life span of a oil filter but a newer well maintain car could easily allow a oil filter to last 15K as there would be little that would dirty a filter in a short time 
I believe the oil is market at newer cars with small engines not older large displacement engines


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*MagicPie*: _"there's nothing wrong with not changing the oil 'til 15K as oil will last technically forever ..."_

Not really. Oil molecules are hydrocarbons and they will oxidize over time. Honest-to-goodness chemists can clarify this if there are any reading this thread. It's all a matter of being exposed to a certain amount of heat over time ... and that assumes there are no byproducts of combustion. Of course, in an internal combustion engine, there always are.

_"it's the loss of effective chemicals that prevent the oil becoming a sludge from carbon and its lost of sealers that maintain the engine seals, if a oil has timed released chemical that release at different points of the 15K then the oil will still be effective and safe to use"_

OK, I think I follow you ... sorta. But the additive package _does_ get depleted. The barrier additives which help prevent metal-to-metal contact get used up and their concentrations in the oil diminish and this is lab-proven (so where do they go??). Same with detrgents (cleaners) and dispersants (keep things suspended in the oil). Lastly, anti-corrosion additives get overwhelmed by the acids and other byproducts of combustion.

Additives are a balancing act and sooner or later the byproducts of combustion (acids, bits of carbon, etc ...) overwhelm the oil. The only thing I know of which can safely and significantly extend the life of a supply of oil is a bypass filter because it filters down to some of the most minute particles. Some additives like molybdenum do act in a kind of time-release fashion ... but even they have their limits. 

_"I still believe that an oil containing cleaning agents that can last 15K miles and the car is fairly new the contaminents will be few and the oil chemicals will prevent the grouping of the few contaminents there are."_ 

I agree that sludge build-up is not the problem with newer cars as it is with older cars ... but it's best to keep ahead of the game ... before it becomes a problem. With some Toyotas, the problem gets really bad, really quickly and with little warning before the motor's ruined. This is a sign of things to come for ALL brands of engines because the trend is to run them hotter and hotter. 

_"most newer cars have OEM filters that prevent the back flow of the dirty oil back into the clean supply. Tavel made a good point on the life span of a oil filter but a newer well maintain car could easily allow a oil filter to last 15K as there would be little that would dirty a filter in a short time."_

Almost all modern filters have anti-drain back valves.

_"I believe the oil is marketed at newer cars with small engines not older, large displacement engines."_

The idea that smaller engines run hotter is getting less and less true these days. All engines are running lean and hot to reduce emissions and maximize fuel economy.


----------

